# Newbie from Idaho



## SEC (Feb 28, 2017)

Getting stated in beekeeping although it's been in my blood since I was a kid. Back in the 60s I assisted my uncle tend his hives. He was a county inspector for the Ohio State Beekeepers Association. I loved it then and now I'm venturing into the business myself here in Idaho.

Happy to bee here.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome, and good luck in the Panhandle! 

Is Worley far enough north it is no longer considered in the Palouse? Been a long time since I drove the hwy from Moscow to Coeur d'Alene.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## SEC (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome. The "lay of the land" (rolling hills) typical of the Palouse is still the main feature in Worley and where the forests have been cleared and agriculture is in place it's a dead ringer for the Palouse. I consider it the North Palouse, don't know if it's technically correct. I have 12 acres of rural land near the lake. I think it will be a great place for an apiary. I live in Meridian but visit Worley about once a month March through October, I'm hoping that will be sufficient to maintain productive hives.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

SEC said:


> I live in Meridian...


Sweet. Then you could winter them down south in the warmer, more dry climate, if you have the space.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## SEC (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source and good luck with your bees.


----------

